# Posting Fatigue



## skiNEwhere (Feb 19, 2015)

Is there such a thing? Where you post and lurk on this site so much that you just get sick of it and don't want to visit the forum anymore?

I have kind of felt this way the last month or so. I thought it was because I'm mad envious of you guys shredding pow the last few weeks, but I haven't been very active on Epicski either. How do you guys with 10k+ posts do it? Strict training regime?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 19, 2015)

I go through phases.  Sometimes I post a lot, others I don't feel like it, but I usually still come in to read.

There are certain people on here who make me get tired of here quicker....


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 19, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is there such a thing? Where you post and lurk on this site so much that you just get sick of it and don't want to visit the forum anymore?
> 
> I have kind of felt this way the last month or so. I thought it was because I'm mad envious of you guys shredding pow the last few weeks, but I haven't been very active on Epicski either. How do you guys with 10k+ posts do it? Strict training regime?



Hey, skiNEwhere, I wanted to ask you how Aspen is skiing?  What skis have you been taking to the mountain?

Thanks


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 19, 2015)

Not that I have 10k posts, but I definitely go through ebs and flows.  I tend to stay away when it's snowing and I can't ski.  Then I get bored at work and am drawn back here.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I go through phases.  Sometimes I post a lot, others I don't feel like it, but I usually still come in to read.
> 
> There are certain people on here who make me get tired of here quicker....



This.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2015)

I've got a lot of down time between work appointments, so I do my best to bore you all with my drivel.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 19, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> Hey, skiNEwhere, I wanted to ask you how Aspen is skiing?  What skis have you been taking to the mountain?
> 
> Thanks



I bought a 4 pack earlier this season and the conditions just haven't warranted using them. From what I hear though, aspen has unfortunately missed some big storms that have dumped a foot plus on the northern Mtn's like Breck and copper. While almost all the terrain is open, there's certainly better conditions to be found in the state.


----------



## dlague (Feb 19, 2015)

I find myself looking for that captivating post that will be of interest.  Got bored with some of the longer running threads.  I do like the trip reports!  The weather threads are also a draw for me.  It is tough when things get repeated though, however, I am on here year round so that is likely to happen.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2015)

Loly


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Loly



Missed your 10K ,Hope it was profound


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2015)

10,000 posts!  Wow, you've earned those multiple lift tickets you've won. Your thumbs must be in great shape, or worn out, arthritis?


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> 10,000 posts!  Wow, you've earned those multiple lift tickets you've won. Your thumbs must be in great shape, or worn out, arthritis?



and 9,999 translations ensued!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone didn't even know with mobile application doesn't show posts count. Won whole two free tickets. Actually thanks a zone I had something to due on boring long but ride commute which was 1.5 hours each way in good day that commute ended at end of May last year so I posts more then average a Z regular now I think.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 20, 2015)

I earned my 10k a few years ago. Don't post nearly as much as I used to. I follow weather threads and trip reports. Don't have the energy to engage in long drawn out arguments where no one will change their minds ...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2015)

I definitely go through highs and lows.  I haven't been posting nearly as much as I used to, but I still keep coming back for more.

It would be nice to hit 30,000 posts... maybe I'll quit then... :lol:


----------



## dlague (Feb 20, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I definitely go through highs and lows.  I haven't been posting nearly as much as I used to, but I still keep coming back for more.
> 
> It would be nice to hit 30,000 posts... maybe I'll quit then... :lol:



You might have been if it were not for the lost week or two!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2015)

dlague said:


> You might have been if it were not for the lost week or two!



That's true, I could be enjoying my retirement right now! :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 20, 2015)

I, too, ebb and flow, wax and wane, come and go. I'm kid- and location-limited on skiing opportunities, and so really just check in on the Misc Forum these days. Sometimes you guys are interesting, sometimes not so much. Sometimes I have something interesting/funny/poignant to add, usually I don't.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 2, 2021)

bvibert said:


> I definitely go through highs and lows.  I haven't been posting nearly as much as I used to, but I still keep coming back for more.
> 
> It would be nice to hit 30,000 posts... maybe I'll quit then... :lol:


Just wanted to point out you did this recently.
Randomly trolling old threads while on a conference call...


----------



## jimk (Mar 2, 2021)

In case you guys didn't know it, the OP suffered a serious injury/injuries speed flying in Utah some months ago in 2020.  He's recovering, but it's a long, tough haul.  Broken back, ankle, and other stuff.  Speed flying is done with a small, high performance hang glider.  Hope @skiNEwhere doesn't mind that I share this info.  He's a friend of ours and could use some prayers and good vibes.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 2, 2021)

Wishing him a speedy recovery that sounds no bueno.


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2021)

jimk said:


> In case you guys didn't know it, the OP suffered a serious injury/injuries speed flying in Utah some months ago in 2020.  He's recovering, but it's a long, tough haul.  Broken back, ankle, and other stuff.  Speed flying is done with a small, high performance hang glider.  Hope @skiNEwhere doesn't mind that I share this info.  He's a friend of ours and could use some prayers and good vibes.


Sorry to hear, I’ve always liked him. Give him my best, please.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2021)

jimk said:


> In case you guys didn't know it, the OP suffered a serious injury/injuries speed flying in Utah some months ago in 2020.  He's recovering, but it's a long, tough haul.  Broken back, ankle, and other stuff.  Speed flying is done with a small, high performance hang glider.  Hope @skiNEwhere doesn't mind that I share this info.  He's a friend of ours and could use some prayers and good vibes.


Well wishes ....Hope he gets back in the air .


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 3, 2021)

Dang - that's tough to hear. Here's hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Wishing him a full recovery.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 15, 2021)

Tough news! Here's to a full recovery.


----------



## Nick (Mar 15, 2021)

jimk said:


> In case you guys didn't know it, the OP suffered a serious injury/injuries speed flying in Utah some months ago in 2020.  He's recovering, but it's a long, tough haul.  Broken back, ankle, and other stuff.  Speed flying is done with a small, high performance hang glider.  Hope @skiNEwhere doesn't mind that I share this info.  He's a friend of ours and could use some prayers and good vibes.


I saw that and had shared it in another thread as well a month or two ago. Get well quickly @skiNEwhere


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 30, 2021)

jimk said:


> In case you guys didn't know it, the OP suffered a serious injury/injuries speed flying in Utah some months ago in 2020.  He's recovering, but it's a long, tough haul.  Broken back, ankle, and other stuff.  Speed flying is done with a small, high performance hang glider.  Hope @skiNEwhere doesn't mind that I share this info.  He's a friend of ours and could use some prayers and good vibes.


No, don’t mind at all. 

Thank you guys for sending all the positive vibes! 

Accident was at the top of Y mountain in Provo which is a pretty commiting launch. Many variables involved in the accident but I couldn’t abort the launch which is short and has a small cliff at the end and I went off the edge without a wing that was producing much/if any lift. Bounced off the ground several times with a partially flying wing which caused injuries to multiple areas of my body.

Pelvis and sacrum took the brunt of it with multiple fractures, along with ankle (talus), L5, L4, sternum and humerus, some internal bleeding and a mild SCI. 

A lot that can be said about confidence/overconfidence as I had flow that site a lot but not in those conditions. There’s a huge difference between launching in a 1 mph headwind vs 1 mph tailwind.

Good news is that I’m walking and have even been skiing a few times since my injury.

On a random note, I’m pretty grateful I bought the utah search and rescue card. I think NH has the same thing. Considering all my medical costs, it’s nice that I didn’t have to pay a dime for my life flight heli ride.


----------



## Edd (Sep 30, 2021)

skiNEwhere said:


> No, don’t mind at all.
> 
> Thank you guys for sending all the positive vibes!
> 
> ...


Good to see you here again, sorry about the accident.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2022)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is there such a thing? Where you post and lurk on this site so much that you just get sick of it and don't want to visit the forum anymore?
> 
> I have kind of felt this way the last month or so. I thought it was because I'm mad envious of you guys shredding pow the last few weeks, but I haven't been very active on Epicski either. How do you guys with 10k+ posts do it? Strict training regime?


Oh hello. Is this thing still on?


----------



## Edd (Feb 10, 2022)

wa-loaf said:


> Oh hello. Is this thing still on?


Nice to see you back.


----------



## dyn365bcpricing (May 25, 2022)

Wish he is ok now


----------

